# Axle weights



## rongob (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi there fellow carthago owners, I was hoping some one could point me in the direction of the vin plate on a carthago 151 krh. I have had a good look around the vehicle but haven't discovered where it's hiding.

Thanks in anticipation 
Dave...


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

hi ,
If its like all the other German made motorhomes its in the entrance door on the side of the van and is a sticker "BUT DONT TRY TO REMOVE" 
with the manufacture number and the 1,2 and total weight plus train weight.
The following have theres their Hymer,Dethleffs and Arto so yours should be there.

The manufacturers remove the engine plate and affix their own after assembly as it carries a euro conformity number , not that the UK recognises this our we would all be paying less road tax :evil: 

tramp


----------



## rongob (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks for the reply,but not there i'm afraid.anybody with another suggestion.


----------



## shackman (May 6, 2007)

Had the same problem. Got my I51 in October, but later when wanting to use a weighbridge, could find no trace of the weight plate. I rang the dealer for the likely location but no sign. Only recently sorted but first I had to provide a copy of the V5 for the dealer to send on to Germany.

From sending off the V5 to receiving the plate took about 3 months.

Good luck.


----------



## rongob (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks Shackman,could you give me the figures for the axle weights for your van as i'm just trying to get rough idea of what they are..


----------



## shackman (May 6, 2007)

Hi again. Bearing in mind my model is the e-line I-51 and not the KRH, my plate details are as follows:-

Gross Vehicle Weight: 5000 KG
Gross Train Mass: 6000 KG
Front Axle: 2100 KG
Rear Axle 1: 1500 KG
Rear Axle 2: 1500 KG

Hope this helps. If you are looking to use a weighbridge the above figures should get you in the ballpark for your tyre pressure info.


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

shackman said:


> Hi again. Bearing in mind my model is the e-line I-51 and not the KRH, my plate details are as follows:-
> 
> Gross Vehicle Weight: 5000 KG
> Gross Train Mass: 6000 KG
> ...


Hi,

Just a wee point to note - if there are 2 rear axles, when weighing weigh both axles together - apparently they are treated as compensating axles so in shackman's example above, this should be (1500+1500)kg = 3000kg.

HTH

David


----------



## rongob (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks guy's much appreciated..


----------



## gandj (May 11, 2005)

When we picked up our new Chic T47 at Lowdhams there was no VIN plate. Lowdhams had to get one from Carthago and I stuck it on myself.


----------



## chic1 (Nov 12, 2008)

hi i had the same on my i47. told it was in the passenger footwell area couldn't find it. then by chance looking through my paperwork for the van there was a laminated paper version. worth a look!


----------

